# Need help with auto exposure in continuos video clip moving from indoors to outdoors (EOS R6)



## Wikzo (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi,

I am filming a short video clip of a person walking from an indoor location (a bit dark) to an outdoor location (quite bright, with white bricks in the background) in one continuos movement (no cuts).

I am using the Canon EOS R6 in the Manual Shooting mode, recording 4K 25 FPS IPB. The Shutter Speed is set to 1/50 and the Aperture to the widest (f/4 on my lens) and ISO set to Auto.

I am using eye-tracking AF, which also influences the exposure. Due to the dynamic nature of the clip (one take), I cannot manually adjust the exposure while recording, so that's why I am using Auto ISO

The problem occurs when the person walks outside. At the door entrance, the entire image gets overblown, and it takes a few seconds for the camera to adjust the exposure. I'd like to make this faster somehow, since it doesn't look good when the person is overblown.



https://imgur.com/bhL1rYj




https://imgur.com/fGhDBc9




https://imgur.com/aK2HBpM


I can adjust the highlights a bit in post, but it doesn't look super good. If possible, I'd like to avoid having the camera overexposure in the first place.


I have also tried Clog3, which is a bit better, but the issue still persists
It is not possible to add artificial lights to the scene
It is not possible to use another camera

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wikzo (Nov 3, 2021)

I forgot to add: I have zebras available, but not the histogram, while recording.

I could perhaps try to adjust the aperture when walking outside to lower the exposure a bit while waiting for the Auto ISO to kick in.


----------



## EricN (Nov 3, 2021)

I think you need a variable neutral density filter to do what you want.


----------

